# hoyt pro elite



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CJM2. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

CJM2 said:


> Hello all! I am a long time bow hunter, however, i am new to indoor 3 and 5 spot target shooting. The question i have is, would a hoyt pro elite be a good choice for indoor 20 yd. spot targets?


one of the best


----------



## CJM2 (Jun 21, 2010)

*pro elite*

thank you. and thanks to everyone for the welcome. i have been reading some of the things on here and it seems like the place to learn what's good and what isn't. i will be shooting the pro elite set up with a sure loc sight bar and a viper single pin sight with a powered lens, a trophy taker rest, doinker stabilizer, and easton cobalt arrows. i think this will get me started.... any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

